# Interesting picture



## bentwoody66 (Jun 14, 2018)

Anyone recognize these bikes in the picture? The front hub on the far left bike is  odd. Its shaped like a ball!






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Anyone recognize these bikes in the picture? The front hub on the far left bike is  odd. Its shaped like a ball!View attachment 823983View attachment 823984
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Ayuh, good eye,  its one of those spherical hubs.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 14, 2018)

Good info bikewhorder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

Actual pics of the hubs can be found in this thread.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/who-has-an-hd-junior-or-a-dayton-racer.120427/#post-803259


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 14, 2018)

*

She used to be my girl ....... now @sm2501 



 

 

 

 

 


*

*Added some horsepower to your foto, bentwoody66. .... Will remove if you prefer.  ..... *patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 15, 2018)

*Yeah .. O.K. ... I cleaned up the man's face .. the fellow with his eyes closed ... 
There was a large debris field (on our right) on the man's face ... see how 
tightly his left fist is clenched -- white knuckles-- but his right hand seems 
very relaxed  ... his upper legs and his knees seem awkward ... his knees 
aren't between anything ... but they seem to be in a position where they 
could be placed between the tires, if need be.  The tires do appear to be 
resting firmly against his knees, legs and ankles.

Seeing the joyful expressions on the faces of his budz ... Well .. am not 
so sure this is not Post-Mortem photography.*

..... p.
*

*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2018)

If it is it's a triple whammy, 3 for the price of one. Tintype, post mortem, and 4 bikes from around 1900[emoji4]







hoofhearted said:


> *Yeah .. O.K. ... I cleaned up the man's face .. the fellow with his eyes closed ...
> There was a large debris field (on our right) on the man's face ... and .. seeing
> the joyful expressions on the faces of his budz ...well .. am not so sure this is not Post-Mortem photography.*
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2018)

You may be right Patric

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2018)

And the direction of the 3 chaps behind gazing one direction while the gentleman in the middle is facing the opposite direction.







hoofhearted said:


> *Yeah .. O.K. ... I cleaned up the man's face .. the fellow with his eyes closed ...
> There was a large debris field (on our right) on the man's face ... see how
> tightly his left fist is clenched -- white knuckles-- but his right hand seems
> very relaxed  ... his upper legs and his knees seem awkward ... his knees
> ...




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 15, 2018)

*Seeing the direction of the the faces of his budz ... and 
they appear to be looking in the vicinity of the camera ...
Who the hell is he looking at -- Annie Oakley ??

The young lad is also sporting a tie ... must have been a
waaay long tie, Ken ... it appears a good bit of it's length 
has been wrapped around his upper neck ... maybe a 
handle or a ''tie-down'' manipulated from behind.

Doood ... I gots t' get some shuteye .... zzz .. zzz .. zzz ......

...... patric

post script ... Ken .. I think you oughta rub that tin-type with a half a potato .............. Well .. not really .......*


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2018)

Cool photo.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 15, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Seeing the direction of the the faces of his budz ... and
> they appear to be looking in the vicinity of the camera ...
> Who the hell is he looking at -- Annie Oakley ??
> 
> ...




That dapper dude may be wearing a scarf tied like a sailor or cowboy style. Pretty common back then. Since his compadres are wearing coats and high necked sweaters I'm guessing this was not a hot summer day in Niagara Falls. We should all look that sharp on our rides.

Gary


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2018)

That dude is dead...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Yeah .. O.K. ... I cleaned up the man's face .. the fellow with his eyes closed ...
> There was a large debris field (on our right) on the man's face ... see how
> tightly his left fist is clenched -- white knuckles-- but his right hand seems
> very relaxed  ... his upper legs and his knees seem awkward ... his knees
> ...



I thought you were just kidding at first but upon closer inspection something is not right with that guy.  Its also just a waterfall backdrop so it could have been set up in the home.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not a Gambling Man but I would wager that this is in fact a post-mortem photograph. And I would even go so far as to guess that he probably died riding in a flood as a result of the low elevation of his handlebars.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 15, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not a Gambling Man but I would wager that this is in fact a post-mortem photograph. And I would even go so far as to guess that he probably died riding in a flood as a result of the low elevation of his handlebars.




That could be the flood that drowned Dayton and destroyed all the Wright Brother bikes.
The town was never the same...


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 15, 2018)

gkeep said:


> That dapper dude may be wearing a scarf tied like a sailor or cowboy style. Pretty common back then. Since his compadres are wearing coats and high necked sweaters I'm guessing this was not a hot summer day in Niagara Falls. We should all look that sharp on our rides.
> 
> Gary




*Gary ......... I hope that I am open minded enough (for my own
satisfaction) to find a way to somewhat agree with you - and I do.
Maybe the fellow is alive .. but somehow I don't think he gives a 
shizz-bisskitt about one-day being on the cover of GQ.

I do have to rule-in or rule-out a time-variable, tho' ...........

Am posing a question for any camera-buffs ... Which takes place
quicker --- a man momentarily-closing his eyes -- OR --  exposing 
the negative by activating the shutter mechanism in a period camera ?*

*Some of those cameras had a shutter-shield ... that was left off the
lens for several seconds.

Were his eyes capable of engaging in a single, momentary blink .. and
then recovery ... as the negative was exposed during the lifespan of a 
shutter-activation in a period camera ?

..... p.*

*



 



 

 
 EXPOSE the Negative .... One-Potato -- Two-Potato --Three-Potato -- Four .... RECOVERY
*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2018)

So time period would be 1899 or a little later?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 15, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> So time period would be 1899 or a little later?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




*Definitely* *1899* *..* *and* *later.  How much later is unknown ...
but one of us may know a way to find out.*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Definitely* *1899* *..* *and* *later.  How much later is unknown ...
> but one of us may know a way to find out.*



How is that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 15, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> How is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




*Not a clue ... my mind is still overheated from 
the last cargo I just parked.*


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 15, 2018)

Spastic hemiplegia?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 15, 2018)

Huh?????







Craig Allen said:


> Spastic hemiplegia?




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 16, 2018)

Do a Google image search of post mortem photographs and you'll feel more inclined to believe that dude is dead. I learned it was quite popular in the Vic period. Little kids had their pic taken with dead siblings, even held in a standing position with special devices hidden by clothing. It certainly explains a lot about this bike photo, the way they're gathered around him and looking so forlorn, etc.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 16, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Gary ......... I hope that I am open minded enough (for my own
> satisfaction) to find a way to somewhat agree with you - and I do.
> Maybe the fellow is alive .. but somehow I don't think he gives a
> shizz-bisskitt about one-day being on the cover of GQ.
> ...





Cameras of the day had much longer exposure times so the blink of an eye wouldn’t account for closed eyes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 17, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Do a Google image search of post mortem photographs and you'll feel more inclined to believe that dude is dead. I learned it was quite popular in the Vic period. Little kids had their pic taken with dead siblings, even held in a standing position with special devices hidden by clothing. It certainly explains a lot about this bike photo, the way they're gathered around him and looking so forlorn, etc.



I was thinking the same. I'm more surprised I didn't notice now than I am unsure if its a postmortem photo.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 17, 2018)

*Believe it's time to intro many of you gentle readers
to a thread from some years back.  It's currently ten
pages long ... worthy of being peeped from the very-
first page.

Thread is named >>>> Show Those Clown and/or Post-Mortem Fotos That Really Creep You Out

If ida knowed how to post a link -- I wooda .......

Forgot all about the thread ... but I just received a PM
from @bikewhorder who sent me a reminding foto .....




 

*


*Here are a few more fotos that can be seen in that thread .......*
*


 

 



 

 
*
@bentwoody66


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 18, 2018)

Just talked to someone on Facebook who still does tintype photos. He believes that it isn't post mortem. He said that blue eyes photograph like that. Not completely convinced though due to the twisted nature of the gentleman's limbs and facing the wrong direction.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

